# Smokes for the Troops on the SSGN 727 Michigan



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

My Father was recently on the SSGN 727 MICHIGAN and was invited as a guest.It is a unsaid Tradition to present a gift to the crew on board . While on board my Dad learned that the CO and the Blue Crew are fanciers of the smoking cigars. I just got to talk with John a member of the 727 Club which is shore support for the crew and the sub needs a Humi for the crew.Well I bought the humi and would love to send the crew a bunch of sticks to help the guys out. Pm me If you like to help out the Crew.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hers a few shot of the 727


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

PM sent. :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

PM sent:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks to every ones support, I have also secured a official tee shirt from the ships store and will do a drawing from the names of all those who contribute at the end of the collection and send it off

Heres some links to the Sub
http://www.esryle.com/coblinks/links/727LINKS.html


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Package coming your way today :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:tpd: Mine is on it's way out today as well.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Package enroute as of yesterday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let hook up today or tomorrow and I got some for ya. I'll also see what the crew here at work can give.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine going out tomorrow, hope it gets to you in time.:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Went out today Chris.....many cigars, lighter & cutter!:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Talked to the shore support the sub has been delayed for depature adding more high tech stuff or something top secret so we got an extra 2 weeks to collect some sticks :tu:tu
Thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great, then you should get mine in time!!:tu:tu

hope ya have a good size humi for it.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Shipping tomorrow. DC#9101128882300285746296


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Shipping tomorrow. DC#9101128882300285746296


Thanks you Gorillas are the best:tu:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Went out today Chris.....many cigars, lighter & cutter!:chk:chk


Thanks Dave, I'm sending the desk top humi and enough supplies for them to set up a small cooler :tu:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sub Crew Suppport Team if you can make sure you put your address and names on the boxes or pm me if you send the sub crew something so I can get the pic back at you. Got several pakages with out any names on them also want to put you in the drawing for the Tee shirt from the ships store:tu 
Thanks


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Thanks Dave, I'm sending the desk top humi and enough supplies for them to set up a *small cooler* :tu:tu:tu


uh oh


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> uh oh


They do an excerise called angles and dangles so the make there own slope


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I got mine and I'll hand them over when I c U..


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I got mine and I'll hand them over when I c U..


Thanks Booker


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Just saw this thread today. I'll make sure to get you some sticks when I see you next too. Are you going to the Vi Bratto's event tomorrow or the Roseville Outlet Perdomo event on Friday?

If so I'll make sure to bring a 727 gift for you.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

357 said:


> Just saw this thread today. I'll make sure to get you some sticks when I see you next too. Are you going to the Vi Bratto's event tomorrow or the Roseville Outlet Perdomo event on Friday?
> 
> If so I'll make sure to bring a 727 gift for you.


Thanks for the offer for a smoke ,I'll try but looks like work is got me occupied for the next 2 weeks


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Just to let everyone know we got some extra time here about 4 weeks. to continue this collection for the submariners. I am going to send out 2 separate packages 1 next week and one at the end this month.

Thanks to all of you silent contributors that haven't posted on the thread and have just sent boxes :tu:ss:tu:ss:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Here goes a Shipment for the Crew of the Michigan(Troops)









Thanks For all the help


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

Package is going out today. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

nonameman said:


> Package is going out today. :tu


Thanks for the pm


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris lets hook up sometime this week, whats good4u


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Chris lets hook up sometime this week, whats good4u


off wed and sat to cold for fishing wed lets try for sat :chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hotreds thanks for the addition to shipment #2










Here shipping confirmation # for package # 1 if any one else wants to track it
The package weighed in at a hefty 
9lb 5.8 oz. and has to go thru AB mail for the troops
Con firm #0307 1790 0002 7497 7407


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> off wed and sat to cold for fishing wed lets try for sat :chk:chk:chk


Thats sounds good but im talking about the cigars for the troops. I want to give ya mine.

Tell you what, U cook dinner and have a few beers and I'll come over and kickit with you for a while. Now im only doing this for you cause your a nice guys:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats sounds good but im talking about the cigars for the troops. I want to give ya mine.
> 
> Tell you what, U cook dinner and have a few beers and I'll come over and kickit with you for a while. Now im only doing this for you cause your a nice guys:tu


Who have you been talking to, me a nice guy that like saying Ron's a nice guy:r:r

Call me


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Who have you been talking to, me a nice guy *that like saying Ron's a nice guy*:r:r
> 
> Call me


Well we know thats now true.:bn
I'll hit u after work.:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well we know thats now true.:bn
> I'll hit u after work.:tu


We will have to pick a day next week and have shall we say a mini 27 herf maybe this time we won't need the heater on the drive way


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Nonameman, Thanks for the support see the pics here

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1679491#post1679491

By the way weve collected so much we are going to adopt the rest of the subs at the base

_*Thanks To All!!!*_


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Buzzman thanks for the package I will try and Post in the am:tu:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Sailchaser

I put a package in the mail for the troops today
DC#03060320000268033750

Harland


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Harland you put a truck in the mail

Thanks see the thread on it
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1702336#post1702336

heres a preview










Next shipment goes out on July 4th currently over 350 sticks sitting in the troop cooler Thanks to all for your support


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello everyone who particapated in the first send off for the troops ,I got the shirt and we going to draw for it at RHNewfie's herf this Sat. Thanks to all those who sent and wanted to be posted and those slient senders who are still in the drawing. We have another box set to go off latter than the 4th due to the sub has delayed the time in port . It probably wont go off till august.I am storing everything in a 56 qt cooler and will send that off.I will have another drawing for a prize from those who have sent sticks for the second send off.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1731953&posted=1#post1731953

*Thanks from the Silent Service watching for Us*


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for all who contributed to the support of the SSGN Michigan we are going to send the last batch out to the base. I have not received any pictures back from the sub but do expect some to come back from the shore support crew the next time they are out to the base in Nov.. I will be sending out a little something to all those who contributed in a few weeks.
Thanks again:tu


----------

